# KDY - Kaddy Limited



## System (9 March 2014)

Brand New Vintage Limited (BNV) is an Australian wine company involved in winemaking and the sales, marketing and distribution of premium wine brands, contract wine processing and bulk wine production. BNV distributes its products in form of two brands: One Planet and Stick.

http://www.brandnewvintage.com.au


----------



## System (1 March 2017)

On March 1st, 2017, Brand New Vintage Limited (BNV) changed its name and ASX code to Dawine Limited (DW8).


----------



## greggles (12 January 2018)

Dawine Limited down 35.71% today after being re-instated to official quotation after being suspended voluntarily for about a month and a half.

The Market Update they also released today didn't appear very positive with the company announcing that they have had difficulty in negotiating a successful capital raising agreement. They are in discussions with several potential strategic partners/investors but nothing appears close to being finalised.

DW8 looking a little weak and unloved at the moment.


----------



## greggles (9 March 2018)

Two months later and Dawine is continuing to flounder. Their last half year report instilled no confidence in their business operations with paltry revenue of $103,788 against an operating loss of $918,550.

With just $1.5 million cash left in the bank (as at 31 December 2017) it appears as though it will require a Herculean effort to turn this slowly sinking ship around. The market is taking a dim view of the company's prospects with the DW8 share price sinking to a low 0.8c today.


----------



## galumay (9 March 2018)

One wonders how you could go wrong selling grog to aussies!!


----------



## greggles (9 March 2018)

galumay said:


> One wonders how you could go wrong selling grog to aussies!!



They are selling wine to Asian markets, particularly China, so perhaps this is the root of their problems. With sales of $103,778 in the last six months they are clearly not achieving much penetration into the Chinese market. If things don't improve soon they won't be selling wine (or anything else) to anyone.


----------



## galumay (9 March 2018)

aghh...my bad. Given the market size that appears to be a spectacular failure!


----------



## greggles (4 May 2018)

Dawine's share price is surging this morning, currently up 42.86% to 1c. I thought this dog of a stock was done for but from the looks of the price action today something must be up. No announcements have come through so it's just pure speculation at the moment.


----------



## Clansman (4 May 2018)

greggles said:


> Dawine's share price is surging this morning, currently up 42.86% to 1c. I thought this dog of a stock was done for but from the looks of the price action today something must be up. No announcements have come through so it's just pure speculation at the moment.




..and then sold off like the dog that it is. Back to 0.08 already. To be expected, there was no volume attached to the rise.


----------



## System (7 December 2018)

On December 7th, 2018, Dawine Limited changed its name to Digital Wine Ventures Limited.


----------



## Ann (7 December 2018)

Seriously? WTF? Sorry a few bubbles. But really folks is someone from the dead trying to give a message to someone from the living?. I have seen this sort of twaddle before. Take it seriously at your peril! Joke Joyce is my first thought. (very old joke IMT days, look it up ).  I am going to stalk **** like this. I am now retired and have oodles of time.

Go ahead, make my day!  (I am pleading concussion, strawberries and bubbles for any disolussions/delusions/fusions/illusions).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2020)

revisit ..... up 300% since May

Looks like the China play fell over (or never really got up).

New Tilt: "development and roll-out of cloud based tech platform *WINE*DEPOT which provides a digital platform for wineries to connect with consumers"

(_Not entirely sure it will be seamless growth. The logistics side sounds clunky)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2020)

“The trend lines across all key metrics are very encouraging and confirm that our technology and logistics platform is handling the compounding growth in both customers and orders extremely well. ...we are now in a good position to start ramping up our customer acquisition program in preparation for the launch of our Direct-to-Trade Marketplace later this year.” 

“....currently all of our growth is coming from customers using our _*Smart Logistics Solution*_ .... the launch of the _*Direct-to-Trade Marketplace*_ introduces a dimension to our platform that will appeal to a much broader audience.

"...wine producers need to find ways to maximise their profitability on every single sale”. “Up until now Direct-to-Consumer sales channels have been the only way for producers to achieve this. However when our *Marketplace* goes live later this year, for the first time ever they will have access to a Direct-to-Trade solution that offers similar benefits.”  " .....many of the hundreds of registrations received to date have expressed their interest in using it. I’m really very excited about providing brand owners and producers access to a platform that has the potential to hundreds of millions a year by avoiding the 35% margin lost to traditional distribution.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

HIGHLIGHTS: 
 • WINEDEPOT ships 20,864 cases in February, up 32% on last month 
• WINEDEPOT processes over 9,494 orders, up 918% on same period last year 
• WINEDEPOT sign ups accelerate in preparations for marketplace launch  
•

seems to be coming alive: Three year chart:


----------



## lucifuge1968 (26 March 2021)

Announcement


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 April 2021)

_and another linkup (so, who is taking over whom?)_


_*Bibendum and WINEDEPOT*_
The partnership between the two beverage suppliers means WINEDEPOT will stock a large part of Bibendum's portfolio. 
Bibendum represents 160 local and international wine producers and craft spirits. It will invite its customers to join the WINEDEPOT platform, offering a $250 voucher as an incentive. The voucher will have minimum spend restrictions and will have to be used within a time frame.

The companies will also link their IT systems so WINEDEPOT customer accounts can be opened easily. The integration of IT will delay the partnership until late April. However, Digital Wine CEO Dean Taylor believes a faster uptake will offset any delay.

In return for its partnership with WINEDEPOT, Bibendum will have access to WINEDEPOT's logistics service, as well as a particularly large incentive: Should the partnership fulfil a number of achievements within 2 years, Bibendum will receive 20 million shares in Digital Wine.

These include Bibendum listing more than 280 products on WINEDEPOT and sending at least 4000 WINEDEPOT referral vouchers – of which at least 800 must be activated, thereby generating at least $800,000 in sales.

Digital Wine also announced a partnership between WINEDEPOT and *Direct Couriers*. The two companies will develop a dedicated WINEDEPOT delivery fleet for commercial customers. Deliveries will be dedicated to metro areas, allowing customers fast access to orders regardless of freight congestion.

CEO Dean Taylor is excited about the potential the partnership with Bibendum has to fast-track WINEDEPOT's uptake.


> _Bibendum are without a doubt one of the most successful wholesale beverage businesses in Australia. You only need to look at the calibre of brands in their portfolio or speak with any major wine buyer to get a gauge on their position within the industry.
> 
> This partnership allows us to leverage Bibendum's unique product range, highly experienced sales force, long-term customer relationships and revered presence within the industry to drive rapid awareness of the benefits that our marketplace provides to trade buyers._


----------



## basilio (4 April 2021)

It will be interesting to see how how the marketing of these high quality wines is done. 
Seems like the process is price based and trying to persuade high value purchasers to buy $50 bottles for say  $35. I think most of these buyers like the ambience of wine tastings at boutique bottle shops and wineries when buying their cellar.

On the other hand I could see a select high end group of restaurants trying to cut a deal. They would buy on price if they are sure of the value.

There are already a few promoters creating sales directly from winery to buyer. Naked wines for one


----------



## basilio (4 April 2021)

The competition.





						Buy wine online | Next day delivery | Naked Wines
					






					www.nakedwines.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 April 2021)

the competition, + Dans and First Choice stables
https://www.vinomofo.com/


			https://wine.qantas.com/
		










						Buy Wine Online  |  Delivered to Your Door  |  Virgin Wines
					

Welcome to Virgin Wines Australia – the best boutique, exclusive wines from around the world available to buy online, delivered direct to your door. All your favourites are here, including Shiraz, Cabernet, Pinot, Chardonnay, Sauvignon, Riesling and more




					www.virginwines.com.au
				









						Australia's Leading Premium Wine Auctions | Langton's Fine Wines
					

Discover Australia’s home of fine wine. Buy iconic Australian labels including Penfolds Grange or exotic imports online or at auction with Langton’s!



					www.langtons.com.au
				









						Buy Wines Online, Australia Wide Delivery – Wine Direct
					

Buy the best from a selection of varieties and blends of world-renowned wines, including red, white, sparkling and champagne. Huge discounts and free delivery Australia wide. 100% money-back guarantee!




					www.winedirect.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (16 June 2021)

Noticed the SP drop today, seems to have been supported at the $0.075 level.
A down tech day? 
Not sure why it would sell down so quick?

Not held but after its fairly  recent price rises, however DW8 & TWE came to mind after hearing the PM's free trade deal with the UK would benefit wine exports AUS to UK way.

Interesting, but not held. 
Will watch and see.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2021)

Had entered after last post.
Exited on today's pop bar.
May carry on, worth a watch.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2021)

10 August 2021 ASX Announcement

COMPANY UPDATE
HIGHLIGHTS:

• DW8 successfully completes Parton Wine Distribution acquisition

• WINEDEPOT LOGISTICS expands Adelaide presence

• WINEDEPOT LOGISTICS ships 30,468 cases in July (new record high, see chart below)

• WINEDEPOT CONNECT signs up 24 new suppliers

*• WINEDEPOT DIRECT to launch eBay & Amazon integrations*

• WINEDEPOT MARKET taps latent demand despite ongoing lockdowns


----------



## Beaches (10 August 2021)

DW8 is still burning through cash. Despite the increased sales they burnt through $1.5mil last quarter and only have $6.0mil left in the kitty. Another cap raise looks on the cards in the next 3 to 6 months.

Currently with 1.7bil shares on issue for a market cap of $130mil, it's not cheap. Another cap raise is going to have them approaching 2 billion shares on issue

Latest announcement advised they were moving from monthly updates to 3 monthly updates.  A cynical view would suggest this means saving up all the good news for a quarterly report, getting a bump in the share price and then announce a cap raise.

Any run up in the share price in the short term can only be based on potential of what it might be one day. Notwithstanding there could be a quick trade in this if you can pick the timing of the cap raise.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2021)

Beaches said:


> Latest announcement advised they were moving from monthly updates to 3 monthly updates.



I wouldn't expect that to stop them announcing the eBay and Amazon integrations separately though.
One would expect both of those events to be market sensitive and thus required to be disclosed in a timely fashion before the next scheduled update.
Held and considering this for September comp.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

Dang, hit my stop loss today so it had to go.
Will try to keep a watch on it for a reversal. 
Not happy Jan...


----------



## frugal.rock (16 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Dang, hit my stop loss today so it had to go.
> Will try to keep a watch on it for a reversal.
> Not happy Jan...



Was livid about my loss on this one so was keeping a close eye on it, just waiting to pounce on it for a revenge trade...
Some vengeance received yesterday, hasn't covered the loss though, which got away from me, slowly.
Will be watching today for a continuation of yesterday's run of around 20%. Closed on strength...


----------



## System (15 December 2021)

On December 15th, 2021, Digital Wine Ventures Limited changed its name to DW8 Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Was livid about my loss on this one so was keeping a close eye on it, just waiting to pounce on it for a revenge trade...



3 months on and still looking at revenge...😤 
Is the bottom in?
Doesn't Santa drink wine, or is it all milk and cookies...?


----------



## JohnDe (23 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> 3 months on and still looking at revenge...😤
> Is the bottom in?
> Doesn't Santa drink wine, or is it all milk and cookies...?
> 
> View attachment 134680




The competition has worked out how to sell online all by themselves. Does DW8 have anymore tricks?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 December 2021)

basilio said:


> The competition.




it's a jungle out there


> Online alcohol sales in Australia are still only 9 per cent of the total (up from 5.5 per cent in 2016)




and some new aspirant,...... "_BoozeBud reckons its positioned to capture the shift of shoppers from old-school bottle shops to online.....
Online alcohol retail is also a crowded space, with many sub-scale operators, which BoozeBud reckons will have to consolidate._"

Online bottle shop BoozeBud has bought Get Wines Direct, an early mover in the segment. The acquisition gives seven-year-old BoozeBud about 200,000 active customers and $80 million in combined annual revenue. .................. BoozeBud is currently *appointing IPO advisers.*

_drum roll, who's next?_


----------



## Ann (6 February 2022)

Did a chart for this on another thread, may as well put it up here. I am looking at drawing horizontal support lines using Volume spikes. It is something new for me but so far it is looking quite positive.





						Volume-Price-Patterns-Context & Catalysts, an Application to Trading Stocks
					

Personally, I prefer to read and search rather then pollute this cyberspace with trivial questions, but please know you're making a difference to my share trading education.  Hi Jon, just wanted to make a quick point here. Questions are vitally important parts of threads like this one. Some of...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Ann (12 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Is the bottom in?
> Doesn't Santa drink wine, or is it all milk and cookies...?



I just saw your chart FR. Are you seeing the same thing I am seeing? I just put it down to the generous glass of  Double Black JW I just imbibed!

Could this be the bottom of a bullish Cup & Handle pattern?  The only indicator which might be the least bit positive is a slight bump up in the volume. I am playing with volume and know almost less than nothing about it other than bottoms and tops sometimes display a volume increase, which just happened here. It is riding a well-trodden path which was a very long consolidation prior to the meteoric rise and then fall.. Looked like a pump and dump to me but who knows it might be OK. Time will tell!


----------



## frugal.rock (12 February 2022)

Ann said:


> Could this be the bottom of a bullish Cup & Handle pattern?



It could be, however I don't see anything good looking about the chart, yet.
I don't see anything in the volumes that gets me excited?

Both DW8 and TWE sitting in oversold RSI areas though, but I'm not sure about macro FA that would warrant that changing any time soon.
I'm sure discretionary spending is tightening up and the whole online shopping thing I suspect is slightly unfashionable again as we appear to be on the back nine of covid. I think people are keen for the novelty of getting out there and doing the buying in person.

Having said that, and as @Dona Ferentes pointed out, online shopping of alcohol only accounts for ~ 9% of the market, so there is definitely room for some decent growth.

If DW8 doesn't move upwards before the next quarterly, I would expect it to do around the quarterly, or after, if it's going to.

They made the point in recent quarterly that the "Kaddy" acquisition and sales only included a small portion of the sales, so who knows. I got the impression next quarterly results should be much better, but that may be wishful thinking as I was holding, but not now.

The market however, appears to have its own direction and a little piddler like DW8 is going to need some good news or another pump I suspect.


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2022)

Looking like a bottom has formed. Not convinced by the low volumes though...🤔
I am holding some on a long term basis.


----------



## JohnDe (17 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Looking like a bottom has formed. Not convinced by the low volumes though...🤔
> I am holding some on a long term basis.
> View attachment 139165




Yes it is looking like that, but like you I am not convinced. Reason announcements have given more hope, it the current economic issues and increasing competition that I'm watching closely.

I also hold a small amount, one of my penny stocks.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 April 2022)

A bit late, but just found this.
Will be watching bit closer.
I might add to the holding?
I believe this stock was as some point receiving attention on Reddit or something. Extreme caution required imo.


----------



## greggles (29 July 2022)

The bottom for DW8 ended up being 1.3c reached in mid-June, but the share price now appears  to be recovering and today is back over 2c. 

The below announcement was released today which will delay any capital raising and give the company some breathing space in order to scale the Kaddy platform. Management had better get a move on and start to repair the damage done by the disastrous 15 month share price decline that started in early April last year. 17.5c to 1.3c is a very rough ride downhill.


----------



## System (15 December 2022)

On December 15th, 2022, DW8 Limited (DW8) changed its name and ASX code to Kaddy Limited (KDY).


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2022)

Chart update. 
Took me a bit to work out it changed its name...


----------

